# Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf



## Moloch (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde, -bauer und -:crazy

Ich bin grade wild beim ausmessen und zeichnen, nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher wo ich den Einlauf platziere und wo die Tiefwasserzone mit Pumpe, damit auch alles schön durchströmt wird.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine einfache Skizze zu Strömung? Bei der Suche hab ich nix gefunden was mir weiterhilft.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Erdmann.

Skizze habe ich leider keine, aber sooo schwer ist das nicht.
Am Besten legt man Einlauf und Pumpe so weit auseinander, wie möglich. Wenn der Teich dann noch annähern rund werden soll und der Einlauf leicht schräg in den Teich geht, bekommst Du mit etwas Geschick sogar eine leichte Rotation des Wassers hin.
Kommt aber eben auch drauf an, was für einen Teich Du überhaupt planst. Da sind die hier gemachten Angaben ja leider sehr mau. 

Solltest Du einen Skimmer einplanen, dann so setzen, dass der Wind (Hauptwindrichtung!) und der Wassereinlauf den Schmutz auf der Oberfläche in Richtung Skimmer treiben können. Gegen den Wind fkt. ein Skimmer nur sehr bescheiden.


----------



## wp-3d (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hi Erdmann;

hab da eine Skizze:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9

die Skizze ist für einen Fischteich mit Pflanzen und einer optimale Strömung ausgelegt, 

weiter hin ist eine umlaufende 30 cm tiefe Pflanzenzone anzuraten,
die z.B. mit Bruchsteinen abgegrenzt und nach Bedürfnis der Pflanzen 
zusätzlich mehr od. weniger mit Substrat aufgefüllt wird.

und wer will, als Abschluss auch zusätzlich eine Sumpfzone.

Der endgültige Standpunkt der Pumpe ist am Ende dort
wo sich der Schmutz am Boden ablagert.


.


----------



## Moloch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Danke für die Tipps. 

Ich werd heute Abend mal eine Skizze einstellen(Wenn ich denn meinen Scanner zum laufen kriege)

Heute erstmal das restliche Wasser vom alten Teich abgelassen und zwei Schubkarren Seerose entsorgt, meine Fresse das war echt übel, das Zeug da rauszukriegen.

Nebenbei noch Kleinviecher ins Zwischenlager gerettet, ohne Ende __ Molche umgesiedelt und es waren tatsächlich noch Fische drin.
4 dicke braune Goldfische, die wohl keinen Bock auf Farbe haben, 1 dicker roter __ Goldfisch, 1 kleiner bunter Geselle und eine kleine Meute Nachwuchs.

Ich muss wieder raus, bis später.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Erdmann,

fotografier die Skizze doch einfach ab...


----------



## Moloch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Erdmann,
> 
> fotografier die Skizze doch einfach ab...



Genau das hab ich jetzt gemacht!


 

Meld mich später noch mal.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Moloch (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Moin moin
Das Ganze wird in Terassenform gebaut, also kein Bombentrichter.
Ringsrum eine flache Zone mit min. 50 cm Breite und verschiedenen Tiefen, von 30-0cm.
Oben Links in der Ecke eine größere Pflanzzone, Tiefe 30cm, da würd ich gerne __ Rohrkolben haben oder was anderes dekoratives hochwüchsiges.
In der Mitte, dann drei Terassen, 0,6m, 1,2m, 1,8m Tiefe.
Die 1,8m Terasse will ich dann später mit Natursteinen ausmauern, damit man die Folie nicht sieht und das noch ein paar Pflanzecken ins Steilufer kommen. Da unten rechts kommt dann auch der Pumpenfiltereimer hin.

Der stümperhaft gezeichnete Bachlauf wird gestrichen und entweder durch einen 1m Sturzbach oder ein simples Rohr ersetzt.

Die Form und Tiefe für den Pflanzenteich steht noch nicht fest, nur die maximalen Abmessungen, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, was da an Pflanzen am besten geeignet ist und was die halt für Bedürfnisse haben.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Moloch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Mahlzeit.

Der alte Teich ist weg, es war tatsächlich noch ein Loch in der Folie.
Das Loch für den Neuen ist gebuddelt, jetzt müssen noch ein paar Höhenunterschiede beseitigt werden.



 

 

 

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

_Hallo,

da warst du ja richtig fleißig _


----------



## Moloch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Danke Doris (aber nur ein bißchen )

Ich hab grad mal gemessen was ich da an Folie brauche und komme da auf 108 m² 
Was bietet sich da an? PVC-Folie, in Stücken, die dann verklebt werden? Oder lieber eine EPDM-Folie am Stück?. Ich tendiere ja zur EPDM-Folie, aber was braucht man denn da jetzt für eine Stärke, bzw. macht die Folienstärke überhaupt großartige Unterschiede?

Edit: Hab jetzt mal verschiedene Händler virtuell besucht und auch mal ein paar der Folienrechner ausprobiert, jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt.
Meine eigene Berechnung mit Maßband: 108 m²
Rechenformel von Karsten hier aus dem Forum: 91,16 m² da es nur 9,15m Breite gibt 97 m²
Rechner diverser Anbieter: 90-120 m² 

Verwirrte Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Bibo-30 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

am einfachsten ist es, mit einem Maßband genau auszumessen.
Alternativ nimm eine Schnur (Paketband oä) leg es locker durch den Teich, mit allen Stufen und mess dann einfach nach   das zu beiden Seiten und fertig ^^
so ungefähr http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTu8LMZ8VRKFZJAxxIsAycU7FQpfXNL-ryx5JKRPY1F8_MPP27TRQ


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Moin.

Wir haben die größte Länge und Breite auch mit einem Maßband ausgemessen und dann noch jeweils einiges an Sicherheitszuschlag drauf gerechnet.
Unsere Folie war so auf jeden Fall nicht zu kurz...


----------



## Moloch (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo
Ich hab das Loch auch mit nem Maßband ausgemessen, und dann Länge mal Breite genommen, da kam ich dann auf 108m².
Dann werd ich einfach mal die 108 bestellen. 

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Karl der Koi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo,

bei den ganzen Terassen wird sich ne Menge Dreck mit der Zeit absetzen. Strömungstechnisch ist es auch kontraproduktiv. Als gepumptes System würde ich es erst Recht nicht machen. 
Arbeite in Schwerkraft mit mehreren Bodenabläufen und mehreren sinvollen Teicheinläufen, sonst haste ruck-zuck Schmodder ohne Ende am Boden und auf den Terassen liegen. 

Außer, man will einen Naturteich. Dann brauch man aber auch keine Steinausmauerung am Grund, denn der sich ansammelnde Bodenschlamm deckt die dann eh zu.Vom ewigen Verstopfen der Pumpe mal ganz abgesehen.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## Moloch (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo
tschuldigung für die lange Funkstille.
Musste aber leider eine Zwangspause beim Bau einlegen. Da ich dem Gevatter aber jetzt noch mal von der Schippe gehüpft bin, will ich die Baustelle aber wenigstens noch bis zum Winter halbwegs beenden.

Die mittlere Terasse auf 1,20m wurde weggebuddellt, da sinnlos. Das mit dem Ausmauern ist auch ein zu großer Kostenfaktor und wird gestrichen, dafür gibts Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen an den Steilwänden. Da Folie jetzt schon drinliegt, hat sich das mit den Bodenabläufen erledigt und es wird doch der olle Pumpenfiltereimer werden.
Während meines Krankenhausaufenthalts kamen durch freundlich gemeinte Hilfe auch noch Folie jede Menge Perlkies und Regenwasser rein, wovon ich jetzt nicht so begeistert bin, da ich erst noch ein paar Bereiche für starkwüchsige Pflanzen wie Wasserschwertlilie und __ Rohrkolben abteilen wollte.
Bilder folgen. Aber erst wenn es nicht mehr regnet.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Moin Erdmann.

Na dann erstmal noch gute Besserung!
Geh es langsam an - der Teich rennt Dir 100%ig nicht weg. ;-)


----------



## Moloch (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*



 
Hallo
Die unendliche Geschichte geht weiter, leider nur im Schneckentempo, weil ich immer noch nicht so richtig kann.
Aber immerhin liegen die Ufermatten und die Pflanztaschen. Noch ein paar Karren Substrat einbringen, ein paar kleine Schnitzer ausbügeln und das Wasser kann rein.

Jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:
In die Pflanztaschen will ich unter anderem __ Wasserpest setzen, kann ich das jetzt noch machen oder muss ich im Frühjahr tauchen? Die Wasserpest hab ich nämlich da und wüsste nicht wohin damit über Winter.

Als Kapillarsperre hab ich nen kleinen Graben um den Teich gezogen, wo dann auch die Ufermatte endet und hab das mit Kies aufgefüllt. Was mache ich jetzt mit der überstehenden Folie? Umschlagen und auch im kleinen Graben verbuddeln? Einfach abschneiden und einen Zentimeter senkrecht aus dem Boden gucken lassen? Oder ganz was anderes?

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Kolja (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Erdmann,

Die Ufermatte zieht Wasser über den Wall in deinen Graben. Also muss das Ende der Folie unbedingt über dem Wasserspiegel bzw. über der Höhe des Walles sein. Ganz außen würde ich Überläufe einplanen, damit das Wasser bei großen Niederschlägen geplant überlaufen kann. 
Du hast ja noch ein wenig Folie, such doch mal hier im Forum nach "Ufergraben", den haben einige angelegt.
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7/]Hier[/URL] mein Teichbau. Diesen Graben kann man schön bepflanzen. 
Und hier ging es um die saugende Ufermatte.
Ich würde die Folie auf jeden Fall erst im Frühjahr abschneiden, wenn sich alles gesetzt hat und du mit deiner Gestaltung zufrieden bist.


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Erdmann.

Einen Versuch mit der __ Wasserpest kannst Du machen, sei jedoch nicht enttäuscht, wenn der größte Teil sich über den Winter verabschiedet. Es ist nicht mehr die Zeit zum Unterwasserpflanzen Einsetzen...

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Andrea an.


----------



## Moloch (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Erdmann,
> 
> Die Ufermatte zieht Wasser über den Wall in deinen Graben. Also muss das Ende der Folie unbedingt über dem Wasserspiegel bzw. über der Höhe des Walles sein. Ganz außen würde ich Überläufe einplanen, damit das Wasser bei großen Niederschlägen geplant überlaufen kann.
> Du hast ja noch ein wenig Folie, such doch mal hier im Forum nach "Ufergraben", den haben einige angelegt.
> ...



Hallo Andrea
einen bepflanzten Ufergraben wollte ich eigentlich nicht anlegen, dafür ist das "Gräbchen" auch zu klein(da passt grad mal mein Stiefel rein, um den ganzen Kram anzudrücken). Das Ding soll einfach nur dazu dienen, daß das Wasser im Teich bleibt und nicht wie beim alten Teich, die Blumenrabatte, bzw. das Gras wässert. Am liebsten würde ich den Graben oben zu machen, damit ich mit dem blöden Rasenmäher einmal um den Teich komme. Ich weiß halt nur nicht so richtig was ich mit der Folie am absoluten Teichrand machen soll, damit das Wasser auch drin bleibt. Also beim Folienabschluss hab ich grad einen Knoten in den Nerven. 
Wenn die Folie einfach so ein Stückchen aus dem Boden kommt, sieht das doch blöd aus und der Mäher macht da bestimmt kurzen Prozess mit, wenn ich die Folie einbuddele befürchte ich, das die Kapillarsperre dahin ist.
Wenn es morgen nicht zu dolle regnet, fummel ich das mal hin und mache dann Bilder zum besseren Verständniss. (die neue Kamera ist mit Windows7 kompatibel )




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdmann.
> 
> Einen Versuch mit der __ Wasserpest kannst Du machen, sei jedoch nicht enttäuscht, wenn der größte Teil sich über den Winter verabschiedet. Es ist nicht mehr die Zeit zum Unterwasserpflanzen Einsetzen...



Hallo Annett
das hatte ich befürchtet. Sprang aber trotzdem mit der Wathose rein und pflanzte alles was noch da war ein. Mal schauen was draus wird. Um den Tauchgang im Frühjahr werd ich wohl oder übel nicht drum rum kommen. Es sind ja schließlich ganz viele Taschen zu bepflanzen und da soll nicht nur die olle Wasserpest rein. 
Dann muss halt erstmal das __ Hornblatt die meiste Arbeit übernehmen, davon war ja auch noch ein 90l Maurerkübel voll da.

Edit: Apropos Maurerkübel! Neben dem Hornblatt haben da auch Libellenlarven ihr Zwischenquartier bekommen(sollte ja nur für ganz kurz sein, haha), ein paar waren noch drin aber die meisten sind rausgekrabbelt, am und im Holzschuppen hochgekraxelt und geschlüpft. Der ganze Schuppen hing voll mit leeren Hüllen, mal schauen ob noch welche im Schuppen hängen, dann mach ich davon auch noch ein Bild. Sah witzig aus, sonst hingen die immer an den Pflanzenstängeln aber das es keine gab, haben sie sich eine Alternative gesucht.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Kolja (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Erdmann,

ja es ist immer ein Problem mit dem Abschluss am Rand. Da kommt man schon ins Grübeln.
Hier geht es auch noch mal um die Ufermatte und einen Graben. In diesem und dem o.g. Bericht sind Zeichnungen von verschiedenen Abschlussmöglichkeiten.



> Das Ding soll einfach nur dazu dienen, daß das Wasser im Teich bleibt und nicht wie beim alten Teich, die Blumenrabatte, bzw. das Gras wässert


So wie es jetzt aussieht, wird genau das gleiche wie bei deinem alten Teich passieren.

Ganz kurz:
Für eine Kapillarsperre braucht man keinen Graben.
Die Ufermatte saugt das Wasser über den Wall. D.h. sie darf nur dort liegen, wo auch Wasser sein darf bzw.  hin soll.
Du kannst den Graben nicht zu machen, wenn die Ufermatte darein führt.

Wenn Du überhaupt keinen Ufergraben möchtest (ich finde auch schmale schön und bisschen Folie ist ja noch da) würde ich den Graben wieder zuschütten und die Folie - ein gutes Stück über dem Wasserspiegel - zwischen zwei Pflastersteinen einklemmen.

Probier's doch mal an einer Stelle aus, wie's dir gefällt. Und nicht die Folie abschneiden.


Schau doch mal mit der Suchfunktion (Randgestaltung, Ufer, ...), es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## Moloch (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*



 
Hier ist der Graben mit kies gefüllt, die Folie umgeschlagen und noch ein bißchen Kies draufgekippt worden.



 
Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss die Folie wohl rausgucken, wie hier(natürlich später gekürzt).


----------



## Moloch (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Nabend

der obere Beitrag von mir ist völlig hinfällig, glaub ich. Vor allem der Blödsinn mit der verbuddelten Folie.

Hab mich grad durch das Forum gewühlt und Saugsperre, Kapillarsperre etc. gesucht.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist eine Saugsperre einfach nur 1-2cm Folie die aus dem Boden gucken? bzw. über dem Wasserspiegel liegen?
Das heißt, das ich mir den Graben schenken kann und einfach hinter der Ufermatte die Folie hochziehe?

Mein Ziel war eigentlich, das der Teich mit einem bewachsenen Ufer(also der Ufermatte) abschließt und ich komplett auf eine Steinschüttung ringsrum verzichten kann.

Wobei ein Ufergraben an der Seite, wo der Nußbaum mit dem zukünftigen Klappscharnier steht, gar keine so schlechte Idee ist, da wäre nämlich noch Platz und es würde sich hervorragend mit dem kleinen Fertigteich, der da noch ist, verbinden. Blöderweise ist aber an der Seite schon eine ältere Dame, die von allem Ahnung hat, mit einer Schere an der Folie lang marschiert. Da war noch fast ein Meter Folie übrig.:evil
Gottverdammte *******! Mal schauen wo ich Schrotpatronen Axt und Hockeymaske verstaut habe.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann

PS: Keine Sorge, ich werde nicht zu Michael Myers


----------



## Teich24 (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Ich würde da eher zu einer PVC-Teichfolie tendieren. Ich habe Sie auch von einem Hersteller der sie nicht verklebt sondern verschweißt..... da hast du keine Möglichkeit sie in irgendeiner art loszureißen(Hinzu kommen noch 20 Jahre Garantie auf die Schweißnähte)  Die ist halb so teuer und erfüllt ihren Zweck auf selber Art.
Schau dich doch mal hier um: www.polygard.de

Grüße


----------



## Kolja (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Erdmann,

ah, es hat klick gemacht. 



> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist eine Saugsperre einfach nur 1-2cm Folie die aus dem Boden gucken? bzw. über dem Wasserspiegel liegen?
> Das heißt, das ich mir den Graben schenken kann und einfach hinter der Ufermatte die Folie hochziehe?



Genau so ist es.



> Mein Ziel war eigentlich, das der Teich mit einem bewachsenen Ufer(also der Ufermatte) abschließt und ich komplett auf eine Steinschüttung ringsrum verzichten kann.



Du brauchst ja keine Schüttung. So wie ich das verstanden habe, möchtest du bis zum Rand rasenmähen? Dann kannst du die Folie auch zwischen "ordentlich" ausgelegte Steine klemmen.


----------



## Moloch (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo

Meine Kamera ist wieder aufgetaucht und der Teich ist soweit fertig.
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo,

das ist schön geworden.


----------



## burki (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

hallo

der teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut

nun müssen nur noch die pflanzen wachsen, bachlauf wurde ich auch noch welche setzen.

(ich hätte den bachlauf etwas geschwungen gemacht und nicht so gerade - ist aber geschmacksache)


----------



## bergi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*



Moloch schrieb:


> Mein Ziel war eigentlich, das der Teich mit einem bewachsenen Ufer (also der Ufermatte) abschließt und ich komplett auf eine Steinschüttung ringsrum verzichten kann.



Hallo Erdmann, 
eigentlich hast du jetzt dieses Ziel nicht ganz erreicht und doch eine recht deutliche "Steinschüttung" bzw. einen recht auffälligen Ring von Großkieseln um den Teich gezogen... 

Das könntest du z.B. durch ein Klemmschienensystem vermeiden; nachdem du nun sowieso schon die ganze Ufermatte gekauft hast, könntest du Folie und Ufermatte in dieser Schiene einklemmen und zumindest teilweise mit Kies anhäufeln...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Moloch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Vielein Dank für die Blumen. 



> nun müssen nur noch die pflanzen wachsen, bachlauf wurde ich auch noch welche setzen.
> 
> (ich hätte den bachlauf etwas geschwungen gemacht und nicht so gerade - ist aber geschmacksache)



Ein Bachlauf ist es ja nicht wirklich, nur ein plätschernder Überlauf. Bei einem schönen, geschwungenem, langen, Bachlauf hatte ich Angst, das die Strömung im Teich nicht mehr stark genug ist. Pflanzen hab ich schon drin, __ Quellmoos und auf der Matte will ich es mal mit __ Pfennigkraut probieren.

Die "Altbestände" aus dem alten Teich wachsen ganz prima, die meisten Neukäufe sind auch gut angegangen, brauchen aber halt etwas Zeit bevor sie richtig in die Gänge kommen. Ganz hervorragend wächst das __ Hornkraut, hat einen richtigen Unterwasserdschungel gebildet, sieht man auf Bild 3 ein bißchen. Das Zeug werde ich die Tage mal rausholen, auswaschen und die Hälfte wieder reinwerfen.



> eigentlich hast du jetzt dieses Ziel nicht ganz erreicht und doch eine recht deutliche "Steinschüttung" bzw. einen recht auffälligen Ring von Großkieseln um den Teich gezogen...
> 
> Das könntest du z.B. durch ein Klemmschienensystem vermeiden; nachdem du nun sowieso schon die ganze Ufermatte gekauft hast, könntest du Folie und Ufermatte in dieser Schiene einklemmen und zumindest teilweise mit Kies anhäufeln...



Nur wenn ich ganz viel Zeit und Lust übrig habe. 
Mittlerweile gefällt es mir so auch ganz gut.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Moloch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Mahlzeit

Ich hab grad in einem anderen Thread folgendes zum Thema __ Schnecken gelesen:



> Ansonsten pendelt sich das ein. Spätestens, wenn die Amseln entdeckt haben, was sie da in Deinem Teich finden. Natürlich nur, wenn eine amselfreundliche Flachwasserzone vorhanden ist.



Und jetzt zu meinem Problem. Gestern wurden sämtliche Wasserpflanzen aus meinem Überlauf gerissen. Ich fand sie im Teich schwimmend und an umöglichen Stellen auf der Ufermatte, bzw. neben dem Überlauf liegend. Ok, war nur __ Wasserpest und __ Quellmoos aber es war alles, trotz der kräftigen Strömung schön angewachsen, gut verwurzelt und wuchs kräftig vor sich hin. Können das Vögel auf der Suche nach Futter gewesen sein?

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## lissbeth66 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines neuen Teiches mit Pflanzenteich und Bachlauf*

Hallo Moloch

Ja, bei mir sind's die Drosseln  und Elstern die staendig meine Pflanzen auf links drehen wollen ......

Erst alles rausreißen und dann nicht mehr aufräumen ....so sind sie !


----------

